
Apple buys NextVR, which broadcast sports and music in virtual reality - evo_9
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-buys-nextvr-which-broadcast-sports-and-music-in-virtual-reality/
======
xiaolingxiao
Does anyone know if this was a an acquisition or acquihire? If it’s announced
it would seem like Apple wanted the news to be known.. on the other hand
nextVR is over 10 years old, and given sports has stopped, they are probably
on the ropes.

~~~
T-A
According to

[https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/14/why-did-apple-buy-
nextvr/](https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/14/why-did-apple-buy-nextvr/)

"a shell company formed this year that’s believed to be Apple is hiring most
of the engineers who develop the product". That doesn't sound like the company
simply continuing under new ownership.

The acquisition may be more about their video streaming patents than VR.

------
innagadadavida
One interesting take is that they have rights to stream sports highlights.
This could be useful to Apple irrespective of how VR pans out.

